# NORCAR schedule for US Indoorchamps :)



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's what we have going on at NORCAR:

Nov. 23 open practice, 9am to 10pm

Nov. 24 race, 8am doors open and racing at 11:30

Nov. 25 open practice, noon to 9pm

Nov. 26 open practice 9am to 9pm

Nov. 27 open practice 9am to 9pm


Practice days are $10.00 a day.
Race day is standard NORCAR club race fees.

See everyone at the track!


----------

